# API Fungus Cure and Green Water, plus more questions



## ErinBBC (Apr 23, 2008)

First off, the API was the only fungus cure the pet shop near me sells and it turns the water green...was wondering if anybody knew how long this would last out of curiosity, since my filter is a sponge filter and doesn't contain activated carbon which removes the discoloration once treatment is complete.

Also, pet shop guy said that the fungus cure can also kill off good bacteria so I removed my sponge filter and kept it in some tank water I removed before I added the API...does anybody know if this is true or can I put the sponge filter back in?

Thanks!!


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

The green color is an indicator ..probebly Malachite Green and it will last @ 2 Days..I know that you should remove a carbon filter as the carbon will denature the medication...I am not sure the effect the sponge filter will have..I am preety sure it will stain it green....


----------



## ErinBBC (Apr 23, 2008)

My sponge is yellow now so I don't mind if it turns green! I just don't want to kill off all the nitrifying bacteria.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Well anti-fungals generally do kill off the bacteria, on the other hand, not running a filter is probably just as bad. What is the size of the tank? If it's under 5 gallons it's probably too small to ever cycle anyway, so you may as well put the filter back in.

Just make sure you monitor your water parameters very closely while you treat him, no point in treating him for fungus if you're giving him ammonia poisoning!


----------



## ErinBBC (Apr 23, 2008)

Okie, 
It's a five gallon tank...I also have bacteria supplement that I used when I was originally cycling the tank so perhaps I can add some of it to the sponge to help keep the bacteria levels up? Or should I just monitor the water parameters and add ammonia neutralizer if I have to?
Erin


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

No need to add ammonia neutralizer- I've got no idea how that reacts with the fugus cure and it could be *bad*. Just do a large water change and add the proper dosage of medication to the fresh water (so that it's the same concentration as the water you took out).

Actually I just googled Malachite Green and found out a lot. Apparently the dosage is extremely dependent on water parameters, and light inactivates it. Here's a link, read up!

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/malachitegreen.htm


----------



## ErinBBC (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks Okie! Also found some info saying that if you do the dosage right and your pH is neutral the effect on good bacteria is low...good to know about the light though, he stays in the kitchen so I'll keep that light off.


----------

